# 585/95 vs R3 vs 6.4 Ti



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello,

Posted up on the Cervelo forum and they suggested a similar post here so basically was wondering whether anyone had sufficient insight/experience with any of these to give a good comparison between the top Look frames and the Cervelo R3, as I am considering a new bike. Unfortunatel it has dawned on me that my moots sl is too small and I might replace it w the same or check out a CF frame of the above. Size would be 58 w Campy (if it matters) and Krysiriums and Reynolds Stratus Dv's.

I like the Cervelo's stats on paper and was originally gonna go for it, but on close inspection I am worried about its durability long-term and have heard some doubt as to the hype surrounding Cevelo's current primetime status. Look's seem stronger, but I sometimes wonder if they're too into design/"looks" and less into straight-up performance. 

I tend to ride as fast/long as possible and do some pickup racing/crits on the weekend, not too serious but I like my rides fast, relatively comfortable and relatively stiff. I'm not an extremist in terms of stiffness, weight is around 165 lbs.

thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*size matters..*

In the case of the Cervelo, the 51cm size that I would ride has goofy geometry. I owned one long enough to put in 200 miles and sold it. I found the ride to be overly harsh and steering twitchy. The quality of construction is just not as good as a LOOK frame. All LOOKs have removable bearing seats for the headset, so you should never damage the frame if the headset is ridden while too loose. A Cervelo has very thin, permanently bonded, aluminum seats that can be damaged. You might be able to recut the lower seat once, but that's about the limit. That type of damage in not covered under warranty.

Since you made a mistake with the size, be sure that whatever you pick corrects the sizing problem. I can't imagine being disappointed with a 595. I sure like my 585.


----------

